# You own my soul



## Sabis mom

It has been 7 months almost to the day since I lost you. 

I still cry myself to sleep, and every morning my heart breaks again when my sleepy hand finds your empty bed. I have good days, and bad ones. The reality of your loss hits me at strange times.
I cannot believe I ever thought I didn't want you. I am so eternally grateful that you knew better, that you never gave up on me. Wait for me beautiful, until we walk together again.

Sabi was the bravest dog I ever met. In every way that counted she was the ultimate dog. When I brought her home for my husband, a tiny six week old puppy with ancient eyes, she waged an all out battle for possession of my heart. She won. She was mine heart and soul to the day she died, and I was hers. Saboteur, my beautiful warrior. Unfailing work ethic, unwavering loyalty, unstoppable heart. 
I tried to save her, I really did. I would have done anything, given anything for just a few weeks, days, minutes more. She saved my life, she never failed me and in the end there was nothing I could do but hold her. I still feel her presence, but I cannot see her or touch her and it is the loss of that that shreds my heart. 

Not one day goes by that I don't miss her desperately. I hear people talking about their heart dogs and I smile, Sabi owns my soul.


----------



## DobbyDad

Reading this made me go back and look at photos of my ONE. Thank you.


----------



## shepherdmom

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss  I am sure Sabi will be with you forever.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom

Your words have opened a very old but tender scar on my own heart and soul. Please believe me, there are others who feel what you feel, suffer what you suffer. 

Susan


----------



## petite

Sabi is still watching over you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lovemygirl

Beautifully expressed  Your Sabi is still with you... you just can't see her is all. And with a soul to soul connection, there is no need to see each other with your eyes.


----------



## Sabis mom

Thank you all. I know we all go through this and Shepherdmom I know you just did very recently. I appreciate you all taking the time to let me tell you about Sabi, she was one in a million.

I keep waiting for it to stop hurting and I sometimes find it easier to cope if I can write. Please forgive me if I ramble.


----------



## pyratemom

You don't have to apologize for still loving her. I still get teary eyed over Pyrate when I look at his pictures on the wall and it has been a couple years almost. The hurt doesn't stop but you find a way to live with it. I just count on that day when I go to the Rainbow Bridge and all my fur kids are there. I know it will be a crowd of them and we will play again.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad

Sorry for your loss. Sabi sounds like a very special dog that will always be in your heart. Wishing you beautiful memories of your sweet Sabi.


----------



## trcy

I lost my boy on 8/30/2013 and every month from the day he got sick to the day he passed it affects me. There are random times it hits me also. 

I'm sorry for your loss. (hugs)


----------



## Sabis mom

One year ago today I watched you try to drag yourself after me and my heart broke. I knew our time together was over. You looked so scared and sad. I remember wrapping my arms around you and telling you what a great dog you were. 
We had gone to the petstore to get food and you tried so hard to greet all the people. Your beautiful tail waved gently as you soaked up the compliments and attention. I lifted you into the car and got a dirty look and a kiss for my efforts. You so hated fuss. 
On the way home we stopped at Timmies for a coffee and a Timbit. You barked at the cashier for being slow and grinned when she jumped. You always did love to watch people jump. 
I decided it was such a beautiful day that we would take a stroll by the church. You always loved it there. When you were young we used the construction site for a running track, 1.2 km around the outer edge, and you never forgot. As the years went by all the staff had learned to look for you, sometimes they still stop me to chat about you. 
I knew I had made a mistake when I lifted you out of the car and you ran off across the lawn. You never did like to stroll. You made it about 50 yards and I could see your legs shaking. I called you back but it was to late. When your back legs gave out, I watched in agony as you desperately tried to drag yourself to me. I ran to you, calling for you to stop and stay. The look on your face broke my heart and by the time I reached you tears were streaming down my face. I remember sitting in the wet grass cradling you in my arms, telling you what a wonderful dog you were. I carried you, all 85 lbs of you, back to the car. You looked so sad. You never let me down my girl. Ever. I hope you know that. You were my best friend, my biggest fan, my joy, my heart, my life.
I waited 6 more weeks to take you in, so my mom could say goodbye, but we never went to the church again.
I went there the night you died, and sat on your rock staring at the stars. One bright one kept winking at me and on that night I watched 13 stars fall. Was it you, telling me not to cry? Every time I see a falling star I think of you, and smile. I wish this would get easier.


----------



## Loneforce

I will look up at the stars tonight for a glimpse of Sabi...


----------



## Sabis mom

Loneforce said:


> I will look up at the stars tonight for a glimpse of Sabi...


Thank you for that.


----------



## katieliz

You express yourself so beautifully. I am so sorry for your great loss. Take care, many blessings.


----------



## bob_barker

This brings tears to my eyes reading this as it hits so close to home. I just went through this in April with my girl, she was my soul mate. You're words are exactly how I feel. 

Beautiful words from such a sad heart. 
Keep all those memories close, they are what keep you smiling. And know that she IS waiting for you. 

Hugs to you 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

Sabis mom said:


> Thank you for that.


By the way "if it means anything" When I let Jonas out tonight, I did see a shooting star.  I know you probably think I am just saying that, but I really did see one....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sabis mom I hang onto the belief that some day we will see our beloved companions. I know a little about that pain. my thoughts are with you . I do believe that those wonderful guardians have moved on to a place where they watch us from where they are young and strong. Take care.


----------



## Sabis mom

I am aware that many of you have felt this pain. I thank you for taking a moment to share mine.

Loneforce, nothing would surprise me. Sabi was ....unique. She loved making new friends, it wouldn't surprise me one bit if she was still trying to.


----------



## BorderKelpie

I'm at work now with tears in my eyes. You have a beautiful way of expressing yourself. 

I love the idea of Sabi and the falling stars. She doesn't want you to be sad. She wants you to be happy in the memories of all the love you two shared. It's ok to miss her, but she is always with you, in the piece of your heart she stole from you so long ago. She is always there.


----------



## trcy

Your dog passed close to when Riley did. I don't think it gets easier. I still miss Riley so much. Rainbows always make me think of Riley. He passed 8/30/13 and it was not raining that day, but all the way back form the specialist vet (1 1/2 hour drive) there was a rainbow in the sky. When I got home it was still there. I could see it from the backyard. I told my husband it was Riley. 

I wish I had some words of wisdom to make it easier, but I don't think there are any. I had a necklace engraved for Riley. I wear it all the time. It makes me feel like he is with me in some little way. (hugs)


----------



## Nikitta

Gads, I have tears streaming down my face. I'm so sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier.


----------



## wolfy dog

I am so sorry for your loss. I ache when I read your story. 
I hope you will see him in your dreams, that is always so comforting and and also that you will find another dog to love again.
I have lost too many dogs over the years but my heart dog still pulls on me. I didn't thik I would ever find one again. I never thought that that was possible and the decision to get a new dog was a tough one because of all the pain from the previous ones. But my new Deja, I can feel it; she will be my heart dog and I hope for many years. I only have had her for a couple of weeks but cannot imagine my life without her. She helped tremendously in healing from the pain. I wish you the best.


----------



## Sabis mom

A long time ago


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Sabi is with you. You are her mom,


----------



## RebGyp

I too feel your pain. I* lost my Rebel 7 months ago. I told the vet that I love all my dogs, and they all have a piece of my heart. But Rebel had my heart and soul. The vet just looked and nodded.
Rebel was born on Halloween, a litter of 13. Every year around Halloween we would buy him 5-6 of those cheap plastic pumpkins for his birthday. He so loved playing with them. Today I was in Walmart, and there they were, those pumpkins. Tears welled up, and then I smiled, just thinking about him being so goofy with the pumpkins. I guess you could call it a bitter sweet moment.
I hope you can find those bitter sweet moments. It hurts, ****, it hurts so bad.


----------



## Sabis mom

It's been a year. 365 days of aching, wrenching pain. Your leash still waits by the door, your bed is still next to mine. I was proud of myself today. I have not yet given in to the urge to join you. I am impressed. 
Everyone told me this would get easier, it hasn't. They said to put your bed away, I tried. It felt wrong, so I put it back. I still miss you with every breath I take. 
But I felt you today, brushing against my legs. I heard you snort when I walked into the door, I felt your breath on my face as I slept this morning. 12 years and 7 months you stood at my side. Laughed with me, cried with me. We were partners, friends to the end. We took on the world and kicked some bad guy butt. You were the best, right to the end. 
I love you still, I always will. You were the best friend a woman could have. My beautiful warrior. Play amongst the stars my girl, until we walk together again.


----------



## JoeyG

I'm sorry for your loss. I can relate to how you feel. Mine past 8 years ago and I missed him so much I would swear I would hear him even years later. Even now I still have dreams with him every blue moon. There is a special connection between us and our beloved friends. Max also passed after 12 years of being together. It will eventually get to the point where it won't hurt as bad but simply make you smile. It'll be a great memory that you shared part of your life with such a wonderful friend. Mine is still with me everyday, I have a tattoo of him on my left forearm. Keep your head up and allow yourself to feel sad if you need to, they gave us so much and it seems so understandable that would miss them for so long. Just remember to keep going forward as well, it's what they would expect us to do. I hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Linda1270

Sabis Mom, I am so sad right now after reading your post, as other's have stated, you have a way with words and your tributes to Sabi were very heart wrenching. I could feel your pain jump right off the pages at me and sent me back two years ago this month when I had to put down my Lab of almost 13 years. We had to let him go just 2 months shy of his 13th birthday. I miss him terribly still, I know your pain. What made his loss even more unbearable was the way he was euthanized, but I will not get into that now.

This is one of my favorite poems that did help me out in sad times. I thought of it as I read your post.


I AM NOT THERE

Do not stand at my grave and weep;
I am not there. I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumn's rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry;
I am not there, I did not die.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Sabis Mom -- Your post indicates a struggle with suicidal thoughts. Please start seeing a professional about this. Regardless of how special your Sabis is, this needs attention.
Consider honoring Sabis by finding another dog. Sabis would be pleased.


----------



## BensLife

Wow, after reading this it was so hard to hold back the tears. I have never experienced what you have and I'm not looking forward to it either. I'm not sure how I'm going to prepare myself emotionally or physically when that day comes. My boy is only 8 months and reading this makes me want to go home and hug him. I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope you find it in yourself to get a new puppy and give it the love and care Sabi would want you to do!


----------



## Sabis mom

I love that poem. I had someone send it to me when Sabs first died. And I am so sorry for your loss, I have seen a few bad ends. If you need to talk please pm me.

I do not think I am really suicidal, I am just struggling with a way to survive without her. She was not a pet, she was my partner for many years. Spending long, lonely nights alone in the truck with her, knowing that she was my only back up, and having her save my life, built a bond like no other. She earned the right to be a patrol dog by saving me, untrained and young. She was my world. I have tried desperately to find another dog. It just is not meant to be. But I still have Shadow, who is very hard to be sad around, and Bud who misses Sabi himself and is no longer the same vibrant dog he was. 
I thank you for your concern but please don't worry. I have battled depression and anxiety for years and will absolutely see a dr if needed.


----------



## pyratemom

Linda1270 said:


> Sabis Mom, I am so sad right now after reading your post, as other's have stated, you have a way with words and your tributes to Sabi were very heart wrenching. I could feel your pain jump right off the pages at me and sent me back two years ago this month when I had to put down my Lab of almost 13 years. We had to let him go just 2 months shy of his 13th birthday. I miss him terribly still, I know your pain. What made his loss even more unbearable was the way he was euthanized, but I will not get into that now.
> 
> This is one of my favorite poems that did help me out in sad times. I thought of it as I read your post.
> 
> 
> I AM NOT THERE
> 
> Do not stand at my grave and weep;
> I am not there. I do not sleep.
> I am a thousand winds that blow.
> I am the diamond glints on snow.
> I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
> I am the gentle autumn's rain.
> When you awaken in the morning's hush,
> I am the swift uplifting rush
> of quiet birds in circled flight.
> I am the soft stars that shine at night.
> Do not stand at my grave and cry;
> I am not there, I did not die.



I love this poem. It is an American Indian funeral chant. I once had a recording of it being sung at a funeral but I can't find it. It was beautiful as is the wording.


----------



## Sabis mom

pyratemom said:


> I love this poem. It is an American Indian funeral chant. I once had a recording of it being sung at a funeral but I can't find it. It was beautiful as is the wording.



I did not know it was a funeral chant. How beautiful. That just somehow makes it more special.


----------



## wyoung2153

Wow Sabis mom.. I'm so sorry for your loss.. This has me in tears right now.. thankfully I'm the only one in my office right now... my heart goes out to you and I know Sabi would want you to be honoring her like this.. thank you for sharing and I will conitnue to pray for you. People say it gets easier but really I think we just find way to deal with it better. If that makes sense. Hugs to you, friend.


----------



## Sabis mom

Nearly two years. 

My heart breaks all over every morning when I reach for you and you aren't there. Life has become a never ending cycle of fighting through the pain and moving forward one step at a time. Shadow does her level best to pull me forward and she is my only light. She learned so much from you, and I smile as my heart stutters each time she points at the fridge or flips me off. 
I feel you near me every day, your sweet strong presence ever by my side. I reach to bury my hands in that thick velvet fur, and it isn't there. I look for those loving eyes when I come home and I cannot see them. I listen for your gentle snoring in the dark and I cannot hear it. I miss that warm blanket smell you always had, the steady thud of your heart that told me you were with me and I wasn't alone.
My friend, my partner, my soul.
For all the things you gave to me I am grateful, I hope I was worthy of your devotion. I wish I had been the person you deserved, but know that I loved you with all my heart, and I always will.

Sabi left this world 10/10/13, with her beautiful head in my lap and my arms around her. The most beautiful soul, the brightest star, the bravest warrior. 
The greatest dog I ever had the honor of putting my hands on.


----------



## myshepharley

Sabis Mom,
I read your very first post to this thread and it brought tears to my eyes, as my boy Harley I brought home for my husband as well. He will be nine in May and he is my heart and soul. I still remember him following me around everywhere and I would get so annoyed by his small feet thudding after me. I would make my husband take him outside and five minutes later he was crying for me. He worked hard for two yrs and never gave up and he finally was in my heart. We have been one ever since. I do not know what I would do without him. We have shared so many memories together, he owns my whole heart. I dread the day of having to say goodbye to him. Sounds like your Sabi is watching over you and waiting for the day you both meet again.........


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sabi's Mom I am so sorry. I am so glad you have shadow but I understand that emptiness is still there. I believe above all else I will see Daisy again and that helps me. I still talk to her and this is the first year I haven't wrote her a letter. Please take care.
Maggi


----------



## Sabis mom

If I thought I would never see Sabi again it would be awful. The only thing that makes being without her tolerable is knowing that she is waiting. I swear I still hear her padding along beside me every day. This time of year is kind of bittersweet for me. Shadow was born in October I think, Sabi died in October, my birthday is in October, I brought Shadow home in October. It's just a weird month, and it gets to me every year.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Sabis mom said:


> If I thought I would never see Sabi again it would be awful. The only thing that makes being without her tolerable is knowing that she is waiting. I swear I still hear her padding along beside me every day. This time of year is kind of bittersweet for me. Shadow was born in October I think, Sabi died in October, my birthday is in October, I brought Shadow home in October. It's just a weird month, and it gets to me every year.


I understand.Sounds like a significant time for memories. I understand how Shadow can remind you of thing Sabi did. Charlie our new rescue does some things that I tooswear daisy is whispering in her ear. Take care
Maggi


----------



## Jenny720

Sabis mom said:


> If I thought I would never see Sabi again it would be awful. The only thing that makes being without her tolerable is knowing that she is waiting. I swear I still hear her padding along beside me every day. This time of year is kind of bittersweet for me. Shadow was born in October I think, Sabi died in October, my birthday is in October, I brought Shadow home in October. It's just a weird month, and it gets to me every year.



Sabi must of been very special. They are more than just dogs and they are right next to us as we crawl or climb over the hurdles in life. The poem was beautiful of course my water works begins. The change of the seasons bring on so many other changes. You mentioned October is bitter sweet. Mine is to. Bella our King Charles was born in September the same month as my son. She passed away October 12, 2014( one month after our wedding anniversary- 12th)Our Max was born October 25, 2014. My daughter was born the beginning of October on the same day of my grandfathers funeral. I know Bella waited to pass away after my son and daughters bday. I cried for months. Everytime I think of her cry. As soon as the weather started to change it reminds me of the last few days we had with her.


----------



## newlie

SabisMom, your posts brought me to tears, I am so very sorry for your loss. Most of us do understand your feelings about Sabi. I thought I was going crazy when my Max died and wondered if I was going to come through it. Even now when I think about him, I can feel the weight of his body in my arms as he died. 

My husband actually encouraged me to look for another dog after Max, I think he was getting worried about me. So, I found Newlie and brought him home, and I knew I would take care of him, but in my heart I thought I would never feel the same about him as I had Max. I was wrong. I grew to love Newlie just as much and I will grieve for him just as hard when it's his turn to go. Newlie didn't replace Max, I just gave him a different piece of my heart. It is funny, though, sometimes I feel like I can see Max in some of the things Newlie does.

Anyway, here is a little poem I read somewhere that I thought you might like:

I explained it to St. Peter,
I'd rather stay here
Outside the pearly gate.
I won't be a nuisance,
I won't even bark, I'll be very patient and wait,
I'll be here, chewing on a celestial bone,
No matter how long you may be.
I'd miss you so much, if I went in alone.
It wouldn't be heaven for me.

Unknown Poet

Take care of yourself and remember to love the ones still walking the earth because tomorrow isn't promised to any of us.


----------



## MythicMut

I am so sorry for your loss Sabis Mom. It does stay seem to stay with you for years. I recently lost two very wonderful dogs only 4 months apart and besides dealing with their loss it made my other (dog) losses all come back. Again, I am sorry.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Sabis mom,

I am so sorry for your broken heart. Sabis would not want you to be so sad. She made sure you had Shadow before she had to go.

Traveler and I are sending comforting prayers to you. 

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Sabis mom

I believe that Sabs made sure that I had Shadow before she went. Sabi had always been my Nanny dog, she raised every pup I fostered. But she didn't let Shadow go. Usually when the pups started to grow up she drifted off to let them be independent, she never did with Shadow. She kept her close and taught her everything she could. I believe that she knew she was fading and wanted to make sure I was ok, that I wouldn't be alone. 
I think Shadow was her gift to me. She knew that Shadow needed me, and she knew that I needed Shadow.


----------



## newlie

Sabis mom said:


> I believe that Sabs made sure that I had Shadow before she went. Sabi had always been my Nanny dog, she raised every pup I fostered. But she didn't let Shadow go. Usually when the pups started to grow up she drifted off to let them be independent, she never did with Shadow. She kept her close and taught her everything she could. I believe that she knew she was fading and wanted to make sure I was ok, that I wouldn't be alone.
> I think Shadow was her gift to me. She knew that Shadow needed me, and she knew that I needed Shadow.


I believe it, too. I really believe Max tried to stay with me as long as he could because he knew how much I needed him during my husband's last illness. In the end, we were the ones who made the decision to let him go, he was so very tired.


----------



## Sabis mom

Yesterday marks six years since Sabi's beautiful eyes closed forever. I still miss her with every breath. I cry less now but at odd times I still find her absence overwhelming. She was such an amazing dog, so unexpected and so perfect. 
In the mornings on our runs she would bounce backwards in front of me, grinning about how slow I was and barking her encouragement. At work on slow nights she would nap with her head on my leg while I drove. She liked going through the drive thru at Tim's. Coffee for me and one plain timbit for her. She would hide by the fence in the front yard when people walked by then bark once they were past and grin like an idiot when they jumped. She always waited for the postman, he always brought cookies. She adored baby creatures, kids or kittens or birds made no difference to her, she loved them all. When I collapsed from blood poisoning, she somehow understood that I needed my phone and brought it to me. She was smart and brave and bold. She feared nothing, and was never mean. She had a huge heart and an unstoppable spirit.


----------



## tim_s_adams

She was beautiful!


----------



## Sabis mom

tim_s_adams said:


> She was beautiful!


Inside and out Tim. Solid gold.


----------



## cvamoca

Well, Sabis Mom, you have me in a mess of tears. Beautiful tribute for a beautiful dog. I love a black faced dog, the eyebrows are so expressive.


----------



## Jenny720

She is a beauty she reminds me a bit of Max’s sc granddam- Cassie. A part of you changes forever once they leave this earth.


----------



## Sunflowers

Sitting here crying in my coffee.
They don’t live as much as they deserve to live. And we almost don’t deserve dogs.
Run free, beautiful, sweet Sabi.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Running free, forever a part of your heart, great memories.


----------



## wolfy dog

Sabis mom said:


> Yesterday marks six years since Sabi's beautiful eyes closed forever. I still miss her with every breath. I cry less now but at odd times I still find her absence overwhelming. She was such an amazing dog, so unexpected and so perfect.
> In the mornings on our runs she would bounce backwards in front of me, grinning about how slow I was and barking her encouragement. At work on slow nights she would nap with her head on my leg while I drove. She liked going through the drive thru at Tim's. Coffee for me and one plain timbit for her. She would hide by the fence in the front yard when people walked by then bark once they were past and grin like an idiot when they jumped. She always waited for the postman, he always brought cookies. She adored baby creatures, kids or kittens or birds made no difference to her, she loved them all. When I collapsed from blood poisoning, she somehow understood that I needed my phone and brought it to me. She was smart and brave and bold. She feared nothing, and was never mean. She had a huge heart and an unstoppable spirit.
> View attachment 526179
> 
> 
> View attachment 526181
> 
> 
> View attachment 526183


Those soul piercing eyes. How beautiful and wise. I am dreading the future now as it looks like Deja quite possibly has the onset of DM. Losing a dog like Sabi takes a piece from your heart.


----------



## Shane'sDad

She was a beautiful girl ....thanks for the pics....I'd wondered what Sabi looked like--luv her expression...


----------



## Sabis mom

Sabi fought DM for nearly two years, she never gave up. When I had her put down she was still mobile under her own power but had also developed cancer and I was seeing swelling and tremors in her front legs from the strain. 
It was my decision that she go while she still had dignity. She was a very stoic and proud old girl who despised being fussed over and resented my attempts to assist her. I had initially debated a cart but she so hated the idea that I changed my mind. 
She had reached a stage where she fell often, struggled to rise and was frustrated and upset. She lived to be with me and when that became impossible it showed in her demeanor how much that impacted her. I never wanted her to feel like she was letting me down. 
My husband stayed with her while I was working and I got a call one night that she was refusing to come inside. I fully expected to come home and find her dead but when I opened the gate she hauled herself up and met me on the path. She just wanted to greet me as she always had. 
A secret I hate to admit, I kept hoping she would pass in her sleep. I really did not want to have to make the decision, I wanted her to do it for me. But that wasn't her style. We had always been a team, and would be to the bitter end.
The sedative actually killed her, the second injection was pointless and for the vets peace of mind. She was so ready to go and only waiting for me to let her. She died the way she lived, beside me and on her terms. She had her head in my lap. 
When I went back to the car I found her timbit laying on my seat. I don't know why she didn't eat it. Did she leave it for me? (timbits are doughnut holes for all you non Canadians).

I never wanted Sabi, she was never supposed to be mine. I am so very grateful that she had other plans.


----------



## wolfy dog

That's what I am foreseeing for us. Two of my Whippets died of old age in my arms at home. These are the most peaceful passings. I don't know if my heart will be big enough for another dog after her.


----------



## Sabis mom




----------



## Arathorn II

I still miss my big boy, Maverick too!

You're girl sounded like an awesome dog!


----------



## Sabis mom

I was pondering this morning that in 8 years the pain has never gone away, I have simply learned to live with it. It is my constant companion.
Eight years ago today I took a drive I didn't want to take, to do something I did not want to do. The drive there was hard, the drive home was worse. 
It is very odd that after all this time and all these moves, I still expect to see her. I still expect to have her greet me at the door. 
The pain chokes me late at night. The loss crashes over me at odd times. A great dog who deserved much more then me for a partner, and so much more then a cruel and crippling death. 
If I close my eyes I can still feel her presence, in the silence I still hear her heart beating next to me. 
Long nights, brutal shifts, little rest. She never slipped, not once. She did her job, without hesitation, without fuss, every day. She never, ever failed.
I believed she was unstoppable, I was wrong.


----------



## NadDog24

Sabi sounds like an amazing dog, one that should’ve lived forever…


----------



## mikegray660

Sabis mom
i think most of us here understand completely - Its been 11 months since i said good bye to my girl Mazzy. A day hasn't gone by were I don't think of her and the pain of the loss is just a fresh as on that horrible day. A few weeks ago I was cleaning up some leaves - and the lizards, which she loved to chase, scattered and brought tears to my eyes in remembrance of her spending hours barking and tail wagging while chasing them. A few days later i found a lizard on my pillow in my bed (never seen one in the house), squashed flat by me sleeping on it. Some might think it was gross (!) but I took it as a sign from her that she is OK and was thanking me for everything - crazy i know.

i hope you find some sign to help ease your pain, even if just by some small degree...
m


----------



## Bearshandler

I think the best you can do for her is doing the best you can for the rest of the dogs you have in your life.


----------



## Sabis mom

Bearshandler said:


> I think the best you can do for her is doing the best you can for the rest of the dogs you have in your life.


Shadow agrees.


----------



## BigOzzy2018

The pain or sadness as well as missing your Sabi will never go away but the memories stay forever.


----------



## wolfy dog

I love to think about passed-on oldies but remembering them brings missing them back to the surface


----------

